# Is it worth it?



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I do the rifle hunt, I just got into the archery and now i am debating the muzzleloader..... I know the die hards love it but maybe some of you "in the middle guys" could let me know if it is worth the time and money to get into the muzzleloader.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

From the perspective of shooting, yes it is. It's fun working up the best load for your rifle, what bullet works with what powder load. The hunt is interesting also, closer to archery, since you have to stalk the deer, not just scope them from a distance. Find someone who has one and try a day of target practice.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I look at it this way, it's one more weekend to find your buck.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

dont do it it sucks


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

just kidin i love it


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not a die hard muzzy guru. That being said, I like the muzzy hunt the best of all the deer hunts. It's fun. You don't have to be a die hard. With the newer technology, it's really easy to pick up. Go for it!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Simply speaking, Yes............................

Nothing like the smell of burnt powder in the morning........................

It is one of those things that is more fun to do with others. Also with the way things have gone with deer regulations over the last 20 years, it is nice to be able to go any direction.


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm mostly an archery guy but have hunted with my muzzleloader the last couple of years and have really enjoyed it. If you decide to do it, get with someone with some experience to show you the ropes. It's far less frustrating that way!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like i will give it a try here in the next year.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I started muzzleload hunting about 5 years ago and have looked forward to it every year. The thing I enjoy most about it is shooting is so much fun. I love the smoke, the smell and the sound of it. To me, the experience of it all it the most important thing about hunting.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It is my favorite hunt. I don't think it is all that hard to really get into. Just buy the right stuff *Read your Owners manual* and go for it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the hunt just because of the time of year. Late September brings cool temperatures to the mountains, but it's not usually snowing and ice cold yet. I love to take time out of my muzzy hunt to catch some trout on the fly in some high mountain lake.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I like the hunt just because of the time of year. Late September brings cool temperatures to the mountains, but it's not usually snowing and ice cold yet. I love to take time out of my muzzy hunt to catch some trout on the fly in some high mountain lake.


I agree! Except this year, the ML deer hunt was a tad bit too HOT


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

lehi said:


> I agree! Except this year, the ML deer hunt was a tad bit too HOT


That is an understatement for where I hunted down south. It was way too hot and I figured that anyone that shot an elk might as well of just jerked it right there the way the Indians did. But then came the rain and then more rain and then some more rain.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> It was way too hot and I figured that anyone that shot an elk might as well of just jerked it right there the way the Indians did.


You're bringing back some bad memories,man...baaaaad memories.


----------

